# Adware "Offerswizard" sous Google Chrome



## plopjah (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Mac User depuis de nombreuses années, je m'étais tjs senti assez bien protégé face aux "virus, malware, spyware, adware etc." mais je suis assez gêné depuis quelques jours par une intrusion sur les pages de mon navigateur (chrome version 31.0.1650.63). Il s'agit de mot doublement soulignés en vert menant vers des publicités ou des sites tiers lorsque l'on passe la souris sur les mots (après qq recherches sur Google, il semblerait que ça soit courant sur PC mais aucune des solutions proposées ne fonctionne chez moi...). Voilà un screen de mon problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai tenté de supprimer les plugin, je n'ai pas d'extensions douteuses (seulement Adblock Plus, OneClick Cleaner for Chrome, Video downloader for YouTube, WOT et YouTube Options), j'ai également supprimé les "LaunchAgents". Rien n'y fait et j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de sites sont "touchés" par le problème => wikipedia, sites d'informations, forums, ...

Voilà le site avec les instructions que j'ai suivies pour tenter des faire disparaître cet intrus The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide. 
J'ai vu qu'un adware du nom de Yontoo affectait aussi les macs, je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas chez moi. Yontoo Adware Trojan is Infecting Macs, Here's How to Stop It | Mac|Life
Sinon j'ai fait un scan avec Bitdefender Virus Scanner et il n'a rien trouvé. A part ça je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur Google pour résoudre mon problème, dès lors je me tourne vers vous... En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider, 

Bien cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

le " nom" du truc tu l'as eu comment?
(offerswizard)

supposition?
definition trouvée sur un site?
en cliquant le ? dans le bas de fenetre additionnelle?

t'as fait un "voir code source"?
(menu chrome Affichage/ outils developper)


----------



## plopjah (29 Décembre 2013)

En général, c'est ce qui est écrit dans le bandeau gris de la "pub" (à gauche du point d'interrogation et du "x") même si il n'apparait pas sur le screenshot du post précédent. 
Ici bien: 





Et dans le code source, rien de particulier à première vue (pas de mention des mots de la pub: wizard, offers, speed-analysis, ...). P-e qu'il y a qqch d'autre à chercher?

Merci pour ta réponse!


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

ok
Après une petite recherche
ce genre de machin arrive ( de facon masquée) planquée dans des choses téléchargées ou...installées

et si c'est QUE chrome, et que chrome de cette session ,ce que tu dis là à propos de saloperies divers sur mac


> je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas chez moi


est sans doute inexact

*gros* à parier que c'est arrivé (en douce)  par...une extension de cette session


perso je ferais radical
virer tout ce qui est chrome dans la session
et repartir à neuf


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2013)

et virer Adblock Plus bien moins efficace que Adblock me semble t'il ( la seule extension que j'ai )
sinon j'utilise quotidiennement Chrome et je n'ai jamais vu ce machin


----------



## plopjah (29 Décembre 2013)

@Alan63 Je ne suis pas contre changer d'extension mais je voulais juste savoir pq Adblock était meilleur? Adblock Plus fonctionne comme il doit chez moi à savoir que je n'ai plus aucune pub...

@pascalformac Le problème n'a l'air d'affecter que Google Chrome (rien sur Safari à première vue). Je vais tenter de tout virer. Merci pour ton conseil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2013)

plopjah a dit:


> @Alan63 Je ne suis pas contre changer d'extension mais je voulais juste savoir pq Adblock était meilleur? Adblock Plus fonctionne comme il doit chez moi à savoir que je n'ai plus aucune pub...
> 
> @pascalformac Le problème n'a l'air d'affecter que Google Chrome (rien sur Safari à première vue). Je vais tenter de tout virer. Merci pour ton conseil


Il me semble ( à confirmer par un modo ) que Google paye Adblock plus pour laisser passer quelques pubs jugées  acceptables


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

comme t'as l'air assez familier de biblio et cie inutile de te guider , c'est la même demarche que pour tout nettoyage geek  données d'une appli dans une session ( en gros Application support dédiée , caches et preferences, plus les broutilles s'il y en a )

la seule chose qui compte vraiment  c'est les bookmarks
(que tu pourras reimporter)
le reste c'est très secondaire et peut se reinstaller 
(ou on s'en passe)
et gaffe avec les extensions


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

C'est bizarre comme pub ciblée quand même:





Au mot clé "apple store", le machin propose une prostituée épouse russe!


----------



## plopjah (29 Décembre 2013)

Voilà, chrome désinstallé et réinstallé, plus de trace des "mots soulignés en vert" jusqu'à présent! Merci!

Et pour répondre à alan63, on dirait qu'il avait raison, Adblock Plus reçoit de l'argent de certaines entreprises pour laisser passer leurs pubs mais il y a quand même moyen de les désactiver dans les paramètres de l'extension donc pas la peine de changer selon moi! source ici


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2013)

c'etait pas la peine de desinstaller toute l'appli , mébon céfé

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2014)

Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai ces pubs intempestives systématiquement (quel que soit le navigateur utilisé) mais UNIQUEMENT sur les forums de MacG...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (18 Avril 2014)

Moi aussi. D'ailleurs MacG a une super explication sur ses publicités (lien tout en bas à droite des pages du forum) :


----------



## virgibf (9 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous, j'ai même désinstallé et réinstallé google chrome en ne laissant que l'extension Adblock Plus et pourtant j'ai toujours le même problème. Si vous avez des solutions à me proposer n'hésiter pas merci.


----------



## loukoum42 (27 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour

Exactement la même chose ... les mots soulignés en vert et puis des pages de pub intempestives 


Jusqu'a présent j'ai toujours utilisé safari et il y a peu , j'ai ouvert firefox pour aller sur un site et j'ai du accepter de télécharger un programme pour lire une vidéo et il me semble que j'ai ce problème depuis ça 


Je ne suis pas très calée en informatique , pouvez vous m'aider et me dire la démarche à suivre pour me débarrasser de ce problème 
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

 utilise cet outil, qui devrait régler ton problème :

http://www.thesafemac.com/art/


----------



## loukoum42 (27 Juillet 2014)

merci ! super ça a marché ! 

C'est la 1ère fois que je prends une merdouille sur mon mac ! Je pensais qu'on était à l'abri de ce genre de chose


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2014)

loukoum42 a dit:


> merci ! super ça a marché !
> 
> C'est la 1ère fois que je prends une merdouille sur mon mac ! Je pensais qu'on était à l'abri de ce genre de chose


aucune raison d'etre à l'abri parce que c'est un mac 
tout dépend de ce qu'on ramasse et où...

et ici ce n'est qu'un adware, c'est mineur


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2014)

loukoum42 a dit:


> ()
> j'ai du accepter de télécharger un programme pour lire une vidéo et il me semble que j'ai ce problème depuis ça
> ()



Un classique attrape gogos.

Pour lire des vidéos sur internet, au plus, tu installes le module Flashplayer chezAdobe ou le Silverlight chez Microsoft. Sinon tu nas besoin de rien.

Si Quicktime ne lit pas une vidéo, tu utilises VLC ou MPlayerX.

Le reste, tout le reste, tu ignores car se sont des attrapes gogos.


Aussi : ne rien télécharger chez CNet ou Softonic. Ils installent des adwares dans les programmes. Dune façon générale, toujours télécharger chez le développeur de lapplication.


----------

